# Really light weight pannier racks?



## Xiorell (24 May 2011)

Can anyone point me to some?



I wanna put racks on the back of my Hybrid, and the 2 shops here (one a"LBS" and one a Halfords) have a pretty limited range, most of which feel as if they are made of lead.

So I am looking for pannier rack, for the back, light weight, without costing stupid money.


Halfords did have one set that seemed ok, just wanna see what recommendations you people might come up with.


----------



## I like Skol (24 May 2011)

Why don't you just cut out a few bacon butties and lose some weight then put a decent rack on that will last the distance? Experience has also taught me that one with a rear protruding loop to offer the pannier bag more support is worth while (grinding to a halt in the middle of a busy junction during rush hour with a pannier bag jammed in the back wheel was my lesson!).


----------



## Xiorell (24 May 2011)

I like Skol said:


> Why don't you just cut out a few bacon butties and lose some weight then put a decent rack on that will last the distance? Experience has also taught me that one with a rear protruding loop to offer the pannier bag more support is worth while (grinding to a halt in the middle of a busy junction during rush hour with a pannier bag jammed in the back wheel was my lesson!).




lol, dude I'm about 5' 9" and firm 68kg there's not _much_ more I can loose.

Just thought if there's something decent out there that's not gonna be like strapping a small car the bike


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2011)

how about?
http://www.allterrai...uct/117711.html







I am sure i have an old one knocking about in the garage and it was very light.


----------



## chris-s (24 May 2011)

Checkout the tortec ultralite at 400 grams.

Chris


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2011)

light strong cheap. pick any two.

something by blackburn made of alloy should so the job.

my preference is for a tubus but they ain't cheap.


----------



## mickle (24 May 2011)

Blackburn EX-1. Classic (much imitated) design, light, strong enough to carry a decent sized human, £34.99 (last time I looked) and lifetime warranty. Black or silver. And warrantyable at any Blackburn dealer in the world no questions asked. You'll only ever buy one once.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2011)

The lightest in the Ed Co Op but without costing stupid money the last time I bought a rack was a Bor Yeuh.


----------



## evilclive (25 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> The lightest in the Ed Co Op but without costing stupid money the last time I bought a rack was a Bor Yeuh.



Bor Yeuh make decent blackburn clones. Dawes (used to?) fit them as standard kit.

The one with the cranked rear stays to stop the pannier swinging in is my choice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2011)

mickle said:


> Blackburn EX-1. Classic (much imitated) design, light, strong enough to carry a decent sized human, £34.99 (last time I looked) and lifetime warranty. Black or silver. And warrantyable at any Blackburn dealer in the world no questions asked. You'll only ever buy one once.




That's the boy. The one on my EBC tourer is a clone of the EX-1


----------



## chillyuk (25 May 2011)

Finding the lightest rack is an interesting way of wasting half hour. When it comes down to it, amongst the major manufacturers, for a similar rack, the weight difference will only be a few grams, so unless you are going to precisely weigh everything you load into it are a few grams really worth worrying about bearing in mind it's going onto a hybrid not a fancy carbon racer. Concentrate on recommendations for strength and functionality. These are more important that saving a couple of grams that you probably couldn't detect without scales anyway.


----------



## ian turner (25 May 2011)

Tortec velocity is what I'm eyeing up but that's because the secteur mounting points are a tad close to the brakes which limits my choice.
Mind you they weigh less as there's no platform on top.
On the other hand a hybrid isn't exactly light to start with.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 May 2011)

chris-s said:


> Checkout the tortec ultralite at 400 grams.


When I looked at this issue a few years ago, that was the lightest. Still around £25 or so. It'll take 25 kg in weight on it (and it's still in 1 piece).


----------



## vorsprung (25 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> When I looked at this issue a few years ago, that was the lightest. Still around £25 or so. It'll take 25 kg in weight on it (and it's still in 1 piece).



There's the Tubus Airy, which is lighter than that, it's made of titanium and costs £130 quid
I have a Blackburn EX-1 but mostly I don't bother. The commute bikes have a Super C saddlebag (23 litres) on an SQR and that's plenty enough for clothes, sandwiches and a bit of shopping


----------



## Howard (25 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> When I looked at this issue a few years ago, that was the lightest. Still around £25 or so. It'll take 25 kg in weight on it (and it's still in 1 piece).



My Tubus Fly is lighter than that, but can only take 18kg and costs £50. Looks bloody great though - i.e. invisible.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2011)

I have one of these and am very impressed so far.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/tortec/tour-ultralite-rear-rack-ec006627?query=pannier rack


----------

